# Fedor vs Sapp??



## johnnybravo1980 (Nov 1, 2006)

Fedor would probably KO him within the 1st round, but it would be a great fight to watch though

Think Sapp wouldnt have the balls to go up against Fedor given the opp. Be good to watch these guys go stand up


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Fedor Emelianenko by KO in the 1st round....I'd say about 30 seconds into it.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah.....sapp vs. fedor that would be competitive........


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Bob Sapp is one of my favorite fighters. I don't think that he would last very long with Fedor. Bob has no defense and Fedor doesn't miss very often. I prefer to see Bob against B level fighters. Until he really trains and learns how to fight he won't be any competition for the highly skilled fighters. However, since Fedor has pretty much beaten everybody else, why not?


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

bob sapp is the most embarrasing fighter ever


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I like watching Bob Sapp fight, just because of how brutal he is, but Fedor would destroy him. I mean come on. Sapp has some of the worst standup among PRIDE Heavyweights. It would be like Fedor fighting Gary Goodridge.

Fedor by KO in the first minute.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

i like watching Sapp as well, but it would be stupid if he fought Fedor... look at his match with CroCop, that wasnt even a challenge


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Fedor Emelianenko by KO in the 1st round....I'd say about 30 seconds into it.


I'd give him another min: 1½ min


----------

